# Un cluster de MacPlus ?



## cham (22 Septembre 2003)

C'est possible vous croyez ? Sous System 6.x (plus adapté que le 7 au MacPlus je crois, non) ? Ya des applis pour ça ?
Des SE/30 blindés de RAM seraient plus performants mais bcp plus bruyants.

Mouarf


----------



## Marcus (23 Septembre 2003)

serieux, ca serait vraiment terrible
moi si quelqu'un a l'idee, je suis preneur
j'ai un boitier apple talk a la maison, un SE/30 et quelques mac plus
vite je veux l'idee, je veux l'idee


----------



## Langellier (23 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour

C'est quoi, un cluster ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2003)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> C'est quoi, un cluster ?



Une petite recherche dans Google... et *hop*.


----------



## bapts (2 Octobre 2003)

C'est une idée qui m'est déjà venue il y a quelques temps, lorsque ma collec de vieux clous du mac a commencé à grossir. Je me suis dit que si je pouvais mettre en commun la puissance de mes vieux macs, ça pourrait être intéressant. J'ai cherché et à l'époque il n'y avait pas moyen de faire un vrai cluster. J'avais trouvé je crois une ou deux applis qu'on pouvait clusteriser, mais rien de plus. La seule solution, j'imagine, est de virer le système 6 ou 7 et d'y mettre un unix genre netbsb qui supportera le clustering (euh pardon, mise en grappe), mais ça je sais pas faire. Un jour si j'ai le temps...


----------



## PipoCanaja (2 Octobre 2003)

Le probleme est que beaucoup de vieux macs ne supportent pas correctement les unices (a cause du manque de FPU sur les machines autres que les vrais 68040 ou les 68k equipés de FPU externe.) Donc les BSDs c pas simple. Mais ca doit valoir le coup de tenter ... Malheureusement, je suis un peu loin de mes machines en ce moment, et j'ai qu'un SE/30 qui soit elligible pour la manoeuvre... Donc le test c pas pour tout de suite


----------



## mad'doc (3 Octobre 2003)

Il y a des outils sur Linux pour faire des clusters, mais pour MacPlus...


----------



## saudrupien (6 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi je voudrais faire un cluster de vieux MACs (plusieurs MAC Classic + quelques performa) il faudrait que je les convertissent tous a linux. J'ai trouver un site pour passer a linux c'est:http://mac.linux-m68k.org/.
Mais pour introduire les lignes de commande dans le noyau pour qu'ils deviennent tous slaves
c'est une autre histoire alors si quelqu'un la déja fait ou qui pourrait m'aider je suis preneur, je suis novice dans les système UNIX alors tout les conseils sont les bienvenu.


----------



## Guido (6 Octobre 2004)

http://www.sonic.net/~mroeder/beowoof/index.html
Mais franchement, à par pour le sport...
J'y avais pensé pour utiliser mes deux 6100 qui sont au grenier.


----------



## Marcus (6 Octobre 2004)

LoL !!
y en a qui resorte des vieux post du fond du placard !! Le post etait reste dans le placard avec les MacPlus ???   
Bon a part ca je n'ai toujours pas mis mes Mac en cluster...


----------



## mad'doc (7 Octobre 2004)

J'ai bien un CD du magazine LOGIN: avec de quoi faire des clusters sous Linux mais reste à savoir s'ils tournent sous 68k et/ou PPC...
Peut-être avec BeOS mais vu le peu de config que ça supporte, ça m'étonnerai aussi.

Sinon, il faudrait peut-être demander dans le forum Linux


----------



## cham (11 Février 2012)

Je remets juste 1 euro dans la machine, avec de vrais morceaux d'Apple ][ dedans 

http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/04/applecrate-ii-parallel-computer-made-from-apple-iie-motherboards/


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Bon, ben je vais profiter de la remontée des profondeurs pour préciser un détail :

Pour réaliser un cluster avec plusieurs machines, il faut établir entre elles un tuyau de communication très rapide. Par exemple, dans l'image que nous montre cham, on voit qu'il n'a pas été employé des Apple II mas des cartes mères d'Apple II, reliées entre elles par un canal de communication (partie orange sur le côté droit de l'image) certainement largement plus rapide que des kits AppleTalk.

Pour tout dire, je ne pense même pas que l'ethernet gigabit qui équipe la plupart des machines de la dernière décennie soit assez performant pour la réalisation d'un cluster, et je ne parle même pas de la réalisation du logiciel pour le gérer.

Enfin, dernier argument (pour les Mac+) : il faudrait réunir environ 120 Mac+ pour avoir l'équivalent d'un PowerMac 6100 à 60 Mhz,  au moins 600 Mac+ pour obtenir la puissance d'un iMac &#8230; Rev A de 1998 (G3 à 233 Mhz), ou environ 21 000 pour avoir celle d'un MBP Core i5 à 2,4 Ghz (modèle mid 2010).


----------



## cham (13 Février 2012)

21000 MacPlus dans mon MacBook Pro, cool, je ne le regarderai plus de la même façon. 
Apparemment, le type a développé son canal de communication et écrit un soft pour booter et utiliser les cartes en parallèle, pas mal pour un passe-temps.


----------

